# [Discord] [V20] Boston by Night



## Boston.By.Night (Jun 3, 2020)

*Title:* Boston by Night
*Setting:* Modern Boston, V20
*Style:* Discord Play by Post
*Opened:* January 1, 2019
*Age Requirement:* 18+ (Darker themes: violence and risqué content)
*Players:* ~60 active, all sects and independent factions

---------------------

Boston by Night stands *stable* among the longer running V20 games of its format and welcomes all players to join regardless of experience with the game itself. Veterans will enjoy the creation rules, history, and lay of the land immediately available while newer players will enjoy our Buddy system that fosters guidance and learning to become the veterans of tomorrow. Old or new, helpful staff and players are often standing by ready to answer questions.

Boston by Night places emphasis on the *quality* of writing, although it also exists to help others hone their craft by surrounding themselves with others who care to put forth their best. Regardless of where you stand today, you are welcome to join in on the fun without judgment.

Boston by Night stems from a moment in its timeline which resulted a power vacuum in the city and allowed for all sects to step to the plate to create order from chaos. All this time later, and the chips are still falling where they may. With a generous starting package for new primary characters *(60 Freebies and 37 XP)*, it may be your character who finds their way to the seat of power!

Boston by Night is also player-centric, meaning that the story and NCPS as ran by Storytellers is minimal. This allows each player to make their own character the very center of the story by getting involved and pushing an agenda. Seeing those personal goals accomplished is part and parcel to our *unique XP system* which rewards players for activity, *quality*, and (most importantly) meaningful *contribution to the game* and story rather than a participation trophy for simply existing. In essence, the story of Boston by Night *is* what *you* make of it: make it fun.

Come *join us* at: *








						Join the VtM: Boston by Night Discord Server!
					

Check out the VtM: Boston by Night community on Discord - hang out with 283 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




					discord.gg
				



*


----------

